# Cue Punkt setzen [Adobe Audition]



## Griego (13. August 2005)

Hallo.

Könnte mir jemand sagen, wie ich mit Adobe Audition einfach Cue Punkte setzen kann?

Habe eine komplette CD als eine mp3 und wollte es jetzt so machen, das wenn ich sie brenne und im Player abspiele die einzelnen Titel anwählen kann.

Danke.
MfG, Griego.


----------

